# Humminbird Fishfinder Question



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

My wife got me the Humminbird Piranha Max 160 fish finder for christmas. She asked a salesman from Gander Mountain about them and he told her to buy it because I would be able to take it ice fishing and also put it on my boat. I went to GM today to buy the ice fishing base but they did not have it and told me they don't carry it. They said I would have to contact Humminbird and have them send it to me. My question is, is there any local shops that might carry humminbird and be able to get me the ice fishing base? I saw that Dick's had the HB 150, so worst case scenario I'll just have to buy that. I would rather support a local shop then the big chains.Thank You


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i have converted a few different brands will very little $$$, not sure on that exact one though...i see you are in strasburg, where do you fish??? im in dover and have been doing ok at atwood(lots of gills n crappie, but only a handfull of keepers each trip) rattletrap rex has an older bird flasher i switched to an ice unit he was thinking of selling in the $60 range...let me know if ya wanna join us for some ice action!!! always nice to share the sport!!!


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wave warrior I've been to Skeeter and Moggie. I've also been on some ponds around the Strasburg area. I have gotten permissionn to ice fish some ponds in the Kimbolton area to, but have to wait till after hunting season to get on them. I would love to hook up with you guys, just let me know when. I am going to either Moggie or Skeeter this Thursday, if you are interested. Just pm me and I can give you some info.


----------

